# Ol' Slip and Fall sez,



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

"If John Kerry is elected, all those in wheelchairs will walk". Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, cured". 
I guess that next the brain sucker will be ascending into Heaven and sitting at the Right Hand of Glory after a quick stroll across the water.
Me thinks that ol' Slip and Fall should be first in line for the "cure". He obviously has a serious cerebral malfunction not to mention a dreadful lack of sensitivity.

A brain sucker and a grotesquely cruel carnival barker. You libbies real proud of yourselves?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Mr. Creosote said:


> "If John Kerry is elected, all those in wheelchairs will walk". Parkinson's, Alzheimer's, cured".
> I guess that next the brain sucker will be ascending into Heaven and sitting at the Right Hand of Glory after a quick stroll across the water.
> Me thinks that ol' Slip and Fall should be first in line for the "cure". He obviously has a serious cerebral malfunction not to mention a dreadful lack of sensitivity.
> 
> A brain sucker and a grotesquely cruel carnival barker. You libbies real proud of yourselves?


Hmmm, maybe it's just me, but I have to tell you that your delivery absolutely sucks! I think I see what point you're trying to make (maybe  ) but let's just say you have a very "interesting" style with your writing there "Mr. Creosote."

What I'm getting out of your post is that you don't like John Kerry's stance on stem cell research and abortion...am I right? Here's some advice for a more effective way of getting your message across; put down the bible and try typing with two hands. :wink:

*"Creosote is a mixture of many chemicals. Eating food or drinking water with high levels of creosote may cause burning in the mouth, and throat, stomach pains, severe skin irritation, convulsions, and kidney and liver problems. Creosote has been found in at least 33 of the 1,430 National Priorities List sites identified by the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA)."*

Interesting stuff here about you...perhaps the EPA should add "reading Creosote's posts may ALSO cause the afformentioned side effects." :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What am I thinking? With Bush in office there isn't a snowball's chance in hell of anything being added to the EPA's list!!! So it looks like you're safe Creosote and now I see why you're voting for him! BWAHAHAHAHA!!! :lol:


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Matt, you have such a rapier like wit. I suppose that next I can expect a devastating, "sez you", or perhaps the ever popular, "takes one to know one".
Keep your chin up son. If Brain Sucker is elected there may be some help for you, just ask Ol' Slip and Fall.

BTW, Mr. Creosote was a character in the Monty Python series.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, you got me on that one... :roll:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Mr Creosote said



> A brain sucker and a grotesquely cruel carnival barker. You Libbies real proud of yourselves?


Ironic.... I have yet to meet a Bush supporter who thinks he is the best Republican candidate for the job? Or do some of you think he is the best man to lead our country? After all he did fail in business, he has admitted cocain use, has admitted having a drinking problem. You bible thumpers had better open your eyes and take the blinders off, or are you only conserned about some sins nowdays. One thing about the so called libs some of you slander. They or us at least have the ability to reason and most admit Kerry has his faults, but you guys on the right continually point out the lefts faults and will not recognize your own because you can't. You keep pushing the wedge and fail to recognize what the far right is all about.

TC


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

I've yet to hear of any libbie in the media criticize Kerry yet you maintain that "most admit this, (his faults)". Name one instance when/where/whom this occured.
What is it about the far right that, you say, I fail to recognize?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Anyone have any ideas as to how they feel about hunting issues? After all this is a hunting website.


----------

